# How to configure DLink DIR-600M 150N router to connect to my Laptop?



## psaha2008 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Dlink DIR-600M N150 home router (no modem). I have a cable internet connection RJ45 connector cable and received static IP and DNS entry from my ISP.
How will I configure my router to enable wifi and surf internet from my laptop?
Where should I insert the RJ45 jack in the router? In WAN port or LAN port?

Need Help!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2015)

usually wan port is used in cable broadband connection.


----------



## baiju (Feb 20, 2015)

Connect it to wan port. In the router settings you can select static ip under internet settings. I have the same router, but using it with bsnl broadband.


----------

